# How you seal your honey jars?



## Guest

Hi there 

I am looking to gather more information from the experts here about sealing honey jars ... How you seal your honey jars, if you are using machines, kindly attached the links!

Thank you!


----------



## sqkcrk

Fill jars and screw on caps. That's it.


----------



## Guest

Mark, I am looking for more safety for my customers, Right now I am sealing from the outside but sometime, the honey leaks, so I am looking to seal it from the inside ..thank you for your reply.


----------



## sqkcrk

I bottle thousands of lbs of honey each year which are sold directly to stores. I don't know what you are doing w/ your jars that your honey leaks from them. I don't seal my jars, neither does Dutch Gold, and I can stand my jars on their lids and not have any leaks. Not that I do that. So I don't know what to suggest you do differently.

How do you seal them from the outside? 

My Mom used to put up strawberry jam sealed w/ a layer of wax and then a screwed on cap, Mason Jars. Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## Guest

I don't have that much leaking, but I wanted to add extra sealing from the inside, you know those self sealing seals ... now a days the people are so picky, that is why I am giving them a high-End Product and also I am always working to add more safety to my jars, thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## sqkcrk

HoneyBlends said:


> I don't have that much leaking, but I wanted to add extra sealing from the inside, you know those self sealing seals ... now a days the people are so picky, that is why I am giving them a high-End Product and also I am always working to add more safety to my jars, thank you so much for your reply.


If you would use standard honey jars w/ Plasticell caps that should take care of it. That's what the big guys use. You could also use the heat shrink plastic tamper proof collars. I don't, but some folks do.


----------



## Guest

Bradley_Bee said:


> I generally turn the lid clockwise in a downward motion, Once i get about half a turn tight I'll really put the arm strength to them and seal them good.  I'm sure there's some validity in your question, it just seems so preposterous .


Thank you much for your reply.


----------



## SWM

Sounds like you are looking for a seal that gives the consumer confidence that it's not been tampered with as opposed to preventing leakage. They are common on many food products and we've all seen them. They are placed inside the lid and are pressure sealed when you screw it down. When the lid is removed there is a seal that often says 'Sealed for Your Protection'.

Kelley sells them as well as some of the other beekeeping suppliers. Also available from many other non-beekeeping suppliers. Not familiar with any machines that seal jars but I'm sure they're out there if you can afford them.


----------



## Guest

Thank you so much Swm for your reply, I just ordered them now .. thanks again


----------



## sqkcrk

Placed inside the lid? Could someone illustrate or show a link? There shouldn't be anything inside the jar or inside of the lid other than honey. Unless this is part of the lid itself.


----------



## Guest

Check this link Mark

http://www.bbhoneyfarms.com/store/c...s-pressure-sensitive-/p-703-safety-seals-63mm


----------



## Barry

sqkcrk said:


> Unless this is part of the lid itself.


It's not part of the lid, but a part of the lid unit. I've used these seals on plastic containers for as long as I've been beekeeping. Glass is a different story.


----------



## SWM

Most plastic squeeze containers with a flip-top lid come with these already inside the lid. They are not as common for glass so you may have to purchase them separately if you want to use them. Yes, place them inside the lid and screw it down tight. 

If this link doesn't work then go to Kelley's website, select Honey Jars & Containers, then scroll down to Polyfoam Pressure Seals.

https://kelleybees.com/Products/Detail/?id=3336333433393339&grouped=1


----------



## sqkcrk

That's right. I wasn't thinking of squeeze jars or bears. I made the assumption we were talking about glass jars. My mistake.


----------



## DarkWolf

HoneyBlends said:


> I don't have that much leaking, but I wanted to add extra sealing from the inside, you know those self sealing seals ... now a days the people are so picky, that is why I am giving them a high-End Product and also I am always working to add more safety to my jars, thank you so much for your reply.


Mason jar with a snap lid, use a vacuum pump to pull a seal on it? Oops.. I see we're talking plastic containers. Sorry!


----------



## Guest

Thank you Dark Wolf, btw, I was talking about Glass Jars


----------



## DarkWolf

Oh, you were? Ok.. I wasn't sure since there was some back and forth over plastic. This is what I was talking about. You'll need a vacuum pump, but it's easy to mod a bicycle pump to do it. That is, if you are indeed using mason jars. You would need to heat the lids as usual like any canning process.


----------



## sqkcrk

SWM said:


> Most plastic squeeze containers with a flip-top lid come with these already inside the lid. They are not as common for glass so you may have to purchase them separately if you want to use them. Yes, place them inside the lid and screw it down tight.
> 
> If this link doesn't work then go to Kelley's website, select Honey Jars & Containers, then scroll down to Polyfoam Pressure Seals.
> 
> https://kelleybees.com/Products/Detail/?id=3336333433393339&grouped=1


I couldn't tell, do these come in different sizes? Such as for 1lb., 2lb, or 5lb.?

I really gotta say that imo anything more than filling jars and screwing on caps is overkill. I guess I can see using tamper proof seals, but vacuum seal? Unnecassary.


----------



## DarkWolf

sqkcrk said:


> I couldn't tell, do these come in different sizes? Such as for 1lb., 2lb, or 5lb.?


It's dependant on the lid size, which is why you can select 38mm, 43mm, 48mm and etc. You'll need to check your lid size.


----------



## bevy's honeybees

I also have trouble with mason jars leaking. No matter how tight I try to put it on; I do fill as much as I can to make it 23 ounces. I use Ball jars and Walmart's Mainstay. The lids that are included are the 2 part kind, rim and inner cover. 

I haven't resolved the problem yet, though I did buy some separate twist on metal lids that I haven't tried. I hate to throw away a perfectly good lid. I also prefer glass because I think honey looks prettier and are healthier than glass. I use plastic for smaller amounts of honey.


----------



## Guest

I am doing my research now on the sealing machines, when I buy one will send you the link, then you can use regular caps.


----------



## sqkcrk

Something which fits into your business plan which will be paid for w/ profits from selling herb infused honey? Sounds expensive. Are you planning on setting up a business to sell thousands of jars of this product?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

bevy's honeybees said:


> I haven't resolved the problem yet, though I did buy some separate twist on metal lids that I haven't tried. I hate to throw away a perfectly good lid.


Those two part lids are capable of making a good seal, they are used in home steam canning on a regular basis and work fine. Since you are are not using the steam (vacuum) process with honey, you may need to tighten the lids more. Perhaps the tool that is generally used to loosen these lids may work for you in tightening the lids.









(photo linked from: http://www.equipmykitchen.com/2008/...er-the-tool-exerts-the-pressure-not-the-cook/
similar items are available at Walmart)

As far as not having to throw away the two part lids, find someone local that does home canning. At a minimum the flat part of the lid is valuable and usable by anyone doing home canning. Walmart sells a dozen of the _Mainstays _brand flat lid parts for about $1.50. National brands like _Ball _cost more.


----------



## bevy's honeybees

Thanks RS, I will get one of those tools. I need one anyway as I often have trouble opening jars. 

Mainstay jars have lids packaged separate from the jars, so selling lids is a good idea too. I can use my 1 piece lids for those jars.

I've noticed that with Mainstay I can easily get 23 oz in, whereas Ball leaves very little room on top with 23 oz. Ball jars are the ones that I have most problem with leaking too. 

typo in my first post, I meant honey healthier _in_ glass.


----------



## sqkcrk

Just curious bevy, why don't you simply put a little less honey in your jar, say 20 ounces? I bet you have to be really careful filling jars so you don't over fill them.

My recollection of when Mom canned pickles or beans or jelly was that once the flat lid was sealed down to the jar the ring came off to be used w/ the next batch. The ring and flat part weren't supposed to make a tight seal on their own, it was the pressure cooking that created the seal. So, I think that using canning jars and lids and expecting a leak proof seal may be beyond design expectations. Proper tool for the job? Maybe?


----------



## bevy's honeybees

Mark, you are right. I need to either buy separate 1 piece lids (assuming they are going to seal tight) or switch to all plastic jars. 

And yes I have to be very careful filling. I try for 23 oz because I mostly sell those and 12 oz, which I price at half the cost of mason jars. Not sure my logic in that though. Maybe I make things too hard for myself.


----------



## sqkcrk

Why don't u use standard honey jars? Availability? Folksiness of the Mason Jar? Customer appeal?


----------



## NasalSponge

If my jars are going to sit on a shelf I use heat shrink seals. If you come by the house to buy one....just a lid.


----------



## rtoney

I have never had the mason jar 2 part lids leak, the rubber seal on the cover seems to prevent the leaks and have never had anyone mention honey safety because of jar type. Must be a midwest thing to eat dirt and enjoy it.


----------



## Bee Bliss

I love the look of clean sparkly glass with honey in it (or other colorful foods like jams/jelly) . Love the canning jars as they are reusable. Not too fond of foods in plastic jars. It seems more and more foods are coming in plastic jars and not glass. The benefit of canning jars is they are strong and can be reused for canning or freezing foods. I put a lot of foods in canning jars in the freezer. Those types of jars can take heat or cold.........just don't give them thermal shock or they can crack.

We have been using a new Food Saver to vacuum seal canning jars of food for the freezer (tomatoes, fruits, berries). It can also be used for sealing stored dehydrated foods. However, just vacuum sealing a jar of food alone, does not preserve it. Canning is for that. Of course, honey does not need the extra treatment.

If someone wanted to vacuum seal their jars of honey and then sell them at a self serve stand, the customer could check for the "seal" to know it was not tampered with.

I believe there is a You Tube video that shows how to vacuum seal things like your hex jar/lid combo. Just need to get the jar with lid on into a larger jar. Vacuum seal the larger jar and when you release the pressure on the larger jar, the smaller jar seals.

~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## mgolden

We use glass jars and two piece metal lid and screw them on. Leave a 1/2 inch of air space above the honey and have no problems with leaking.

To get a vacuum seal with these lids, screw the lid on slightly loose so as the honey and air expands when heated in a hot water bath, and some air is exhausted. Remove jars from the heat, screw the lid down tight and when the honey and air cool they contract and will create a vacuum inside the jar. Never tried it with honey but this works nearly 100% for home canning.


----------



## bolter

we mainly use mason jars. Jars are kept warm while we extract in a warm room. Honey gets strained/filtered then put straight into the jars. 100% pop on the lids as the honey cools to room temp so no need to heat the jars after filling.


----------



## BayHighlandBees

a lot of the mann lake jars have glass queenline jars with caps that have the tamper proof seals. Screw the lids on and the seal sticks to the jar. done.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/page94.html#!productInfo/1/


----------



## snl

bolter said:


> we mainly use mason jars. Jars are kept warm while we extract in a warm room. 100% pop on the lids as the honey cools to room temp so no need to heat the jars after filling.


How high in the jar do you fill to get that "pop" seal?


----------



## bolter

snl said:


> How high in the jar do you fill to get that "pop" seal?


Roughly 1/4 inch//bottom of the "screw threads" that are on the outside of the lip. They usually pop in 1/2 hour or less.


----------



## Dieseltrac

seal the cap with bees wax, that could be your thing. marketing edge.....


----------



## spreerider

on mason jars it helps to heat the lids, i usually boil a small pot of water then turn it off and throw the lids in then pick them out with a fork and put them on and tighten the ring around and they seal as they cool, have not tried with honey yet but other canned but not cooked goods i have.


----------

